# Shroom ID help



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

I noticed these 2 days ago and its doubled in size since yesterday.
I saw my dog sniffing it and he is 1/2 boxer and will eat anything,
are these pretty dangerous to dogs and what is it?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Hard to say. "LBM" (little brown mushrooms) are tricky to ID and best left to the experts.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

Its grown so much since I took the pic yesterday, 
it is now one big pile of shrooms.
They've joined together.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Google "Honey Mushrooms"

Those look like honey mushrooms and they are very tasty. One way to tell is when the mushroom grows and opens and you can see the white gills, the membrane holding the head from the stem stays on the stem and it looks like a shaggy necklace or collar, usually yellowish in color. The flies get after them so they get wormy very quickly and need to be picked when young. If your 2 clumps joined into one the chances are they are wormy already so maybe look for some smaller younger ones.

I posted a picture in S&P on the thread that is a sticky - don't remember what it's called.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

There used to be a hickory tree where the shrooms have grown, it died about 7 years ago.
Heres a couple pics of singles I broke off and there are worms.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

If you read up on honey mushrooms you now know that they are a parasite living off of a living tree and eventually killing it. Around here these mushrooms grow around tree trunks, stumps and deadfall. But there's about 2000 miles between us so they could be the same mushroom or they could be something similar.

Just to be safe contact a mycology club in your area and send them the pictures. It would be good to know about all edible mushrooms in your area anyway.


----------

